# شاب يخترع ألواح طاقة شمسية من الشعر



## رشيد الديزل (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*شاب يخترع ألواح طاقة شمسية من شَعر البشر!* 


​نذهب اليوم إلى نيبال، مع شاب يبلغ من العمر 18 عاماً فقط، استطاع أن يبتكر ألواح طاقة شمسية يمكن أن تغير مستقبل توليد الطاقة في العالم بأسره، لأنها مصنوعة من الشَعر البشري بدلاً من السليكون!



​صاحب هذا الابتكار العجيب هو ميلان كاركي، الذي لا زال طالباً في أحد مدارس نيبال، أحد أفقر دول العالم، والتي تعاني أغلب أجزائها من انقطاع شبه دوري للكهرباء يصل في أحيان كثيرة إلى أكثر من 16 ساعة متواصلة!، لذا يقول ميلان: ” في البداية كنت أريد أن أوصل الكهرباء لمنزلي، ثم أردت توصيلها لقريتي، واليوم أفكر في توصيلها للعالم كله”!


​ما يميز هذا الابتكار هو أن استخدام الشَعر مكان السليكون (المكون الرئيسي في لوحات الطاقة الشمسية) يجعلها رخيصة للغاية حيث يبلغ سعر اللوحة الواحدة حوالي 23 يورو، وتنتج 9 فولت لتستطيع شحن موبايل أو بطاريات تكفي للإضاءة طوال الليل، ويقول ميلان أن إنتاج هذه اللوحات بكميات كبيرة سيقلل التكلفة إلى النصف، ولذا يسعى الآن للبحث عن شركات تقوم بإنتاج هذا الاختراع له.
أظن أن مستقبل الحلاقة والحلاقين سيكون مبشراً مع هكذا ابتكار​


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (20 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك لك مني أجمل تحيه


----------



## tanji12 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

هل يوجد فيديو لهدا الابتكار وشكرا على المعلومة


----------



## رشيد الديزل (20 أكتوبر 2009)

انا انزلت الصور ولكن لم تظهر ولا ادري ماسبب


----------



## saifalshalchy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط لايعمل وشكرا على المتابعة


----------



## saifalshalchy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*الرابط الصحيح*

الرابط الصحيح



http://www.ibda3world.com/?p=6932


----------



## فاتن الصفار (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومة


----------



## fastbit (27 يناير 2010)

شكراَ أخي الكريم


----------



## سمير شربك (28 يناير 2010)

حلوا هالموضوع وشكرا


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (29 يناير 2010)

ياريت رابط يعمل ومشكور مقدما


----------

